# RAM Timing auslesen ?



## ThorbenLuN (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo wo in CPU-Z steht der RAM Timing ?
Es müsste dort stehen, aber was genau davon ist das Timing ? 

Sry wenn das eine Dumme Frage ist


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2015)

Timing steht unter den Frequenzen. z.B. 6-6-17-23
Die Werte sind relativ zur Frequenz zu betrachten. Gibt da auch eine Erklärung auf Wikipedia zur Berechnung.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (17. Februar 2015)

Also ist mein Timing 6-7-8-9 ? ich glaube ich verstehe da was nicht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

Bei "Memory" wird alles Live ausgelesen, Frequenz, Teiler und Latenzen, das sind die Werte die gerade genutzt werden.
Wenn sie nicht den Daten entsprechen die der Hersteller angibt, musst du ins Bios gehen und sie entweder manuell eingeben, oder das XMP Profil laden (wenn dies dein RAM hat und dein Bios dies unterstützt).
Um einer möglichen frage vorweg zu kommen, die Frequenz musst du verdoppelt, bzw es wird dort nur die Hälfte der MHz angezeigt die anliegt -> Double Data Rate/Technik bei DDR.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (17. Februar 2015)

Wie ist den mein Timing ?  Ich kapier das nicht


----------



## maCque (17. Februar 2015)

Du musst die Spalten senkrecht lesen nicht waagerecht. Was du gepostet hast, ist das SPD, dort programmieren die Speicherhersteller für jede Geschwindigkeitsstufe, für die dein RAM sich eignet die spezifizierten Timings ein. Also in Spalte 1. z.B. sagt G.Skill kannst/solltest du können den RAM mit 457MHz bei 6-6-6-17-23er Timings @ 1,5 V fahren. Wenn die Frequenzen höher werden werden in der Regel die Timings langsamer (also größer). Lies dir mal den Artikel bei Wikipedia durch.

Um zu sehen was für Timings bei dir verwendet werden schau im Reiter Memory nach. Hab ich dir aber in dem anderen Thread wo du gefragt hast auch schon gesagt =


----------



## ThorbenLuN (18. Februar 2015)

Reiter Memory ?3


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2015)

Mir kommt langsam der verdacht der verarsche auf, stell vernünftige Fragen in ganzen Sätzen, sonst kommen wir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Special_Flo (18. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag,
Ja unter dem Reiter "Memory" steht alles was du über den Arbeitsspeicher wissen willst.

mfg Flo


----------



## maCque (18. Februar 2015)

Ab jetzt kannst du jedes unbekannte Wort welches dir hier im Forum begegnet googlen, oder deine Deutsch/Englisch Lehrer fragen


----------



## ThorbenLuN (18. Februar 2015)

Also habe ich eins von 9-9-9-24


----------



## maCque (18. Februar 2015)

eXakT!
Ziemliches Standard Timing, also alles in Butter würde ich sagen, aber natürlich müsste man genau wissen wie das Set spezifiziert ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> [...]aber natürlich müsste man genau wissen wie das Set spezifiziert ist.


Die werte die der TE in Beitrag #11 im Bild anzeigt, entspricht den werten für die sie vorgesehen sind.
Dies kann man daran erkennen das beim Beitrag #1 im Bild, die Part Number im Netz sucht, es ist dieser RAM (Reiter Specification) : http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-10666cl9s-4gbnt-
Takt, Latenzen usw passt alles.
Nur eines überrascht mich, es wird 1T verwendet, aber die Specs vom Hersteller sehen 2T vor, also muss das jemand manuell eingestellt haben, der TE wohl nicht wie es aussieht.


----------



## maCque (19. Februar 2015)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst, der 1. Beitrag war mir entfallen. Also 1T wird bei mir auch automatisch eingestellt, aber ich vermute eher nur weil ich den RAM gnadenlos unter den Spez betreibe.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (19. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7191297 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies kann man daran erkennen das beim Beitrag #1 im Bild, die Part Number im Netz sucht, es ist dieser RAM (Reiter Specification) : http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-10666cl9s-4gbnt-
> Takt, Latenzen usw passt alles.
> .



Ne also der RAM ist es glaube iwie nicht  (vom aussehen) muss mal im keller gucken irgendwo liegt davon die verpackung


----------

